# Uh Oh - that was NOT supposed to happen !



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

Had a partner several years ago that was known for having fun.  We worked for a industrial EMS company (contracted out) for a major auto maker which had a test track on site.  My partner and I both worked nights on the weekend so the place was essentially dead during our shift with the exception of the rare maintenance person or cleaning crews.  Even security was hard up to be found.  Well, it was the first warm night we'd had and we noticed they were leaving the gates to the test track open.  We'd both always wanted to see it, so we took this little converted catering cart turned ambulance (you always knew if the person was really sick or looking to get out of work by whether they rode on the stretcher - you had to hold it with one hand so it didnt fly out the back and drive with the other) out onto the test track to look around.

Well, they had this really steep hill that they used to test the brakes on (like a 30 degree grade hill) and at the bottom of it was a cobbled area to simulate rough road to test the shocks.  Well, my partner and I were wild as bucks at the time and looked at the hill and decided it would be a great idea if we gave the catering cart ambulance a "test run"...RIIIIIGHT.  Just shy of the top of the hill, the stretcher released - too much tension - and rolled down the hill backwards.  My partner, suprised, jumped on the horn (which was foot activated right next to the gas), and jerked forwards.  We went flying down the hill, siren wailing, and us screaming our heads off.  We hit the bottom with the "rough road" and the abrupt change caused the thing to turn on it's side spilling us out.  This happened just as security made their rounds and saw us doing this....

Fortunately, security was run by fire and the captain on that night, was also a fire captain with the department my partner worked for part time.  He simply walked over and told us not to kill ourselves and walked off.  It's a miracle we didn't get written up for it.  Nothing was damaged fortunately and needless to say we did NOT repeat our test track stunt !


----------



## foxfire (Jan 22, 2010)

ROFL!!!!! 
:lol:


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

I hated when we lost the contract there as the job was a blast.  Worked with a great set of docs that let us use all our skills and expand on what we already knew.  Had basically a full service ER in house - was awesome - literally a city within a city.  What I really miss though was hawaiian Fridays - working every friday, the clinic crew would all wear hawaiian shirts (encouraged by the site med director who had long gray hair he always wore in a ponytail) and demanded everybody bring in food for a party.  We'd order pizza and just munch away all shift.  It was fantastic - great people and great area to work.


----------



## firetender (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent job of screwing the Pooch!


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 23, 2010)

Sadly that was only one of many incidents that I did in my younger days.  However, I did discover the old mattresses of stretchers (you know those burgandy ones on the old ferno) if sprayed with Pam make excellent sleds...  and our chief joined in with us on that one !


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 23, 2010)

fire_911medic said:


> Sadly that was only one of many incidents that I did in my younger days. However, I did discover the old mattresses of stretchers (you know those burgandy ones on the old ferno) if sprayed with Pam make excellent sleds... and our chief joined in with us on that one !


 
Ha ha ha! Both storys are great!

But what do you mean "old" Fernos. My service is still using them........

We got a brand new Ferno to try out and our coordinator made the (IMHO) mistake of telling everyone that "even though it is 22 lbs heavier, the longer handle will make it easier to lift."

Now_ nobody_ will even touch it. Some people go so far as to let you know (in a rather un-nice way) what they think of you if you try to use it on your shift. Even when they are not your partner! If the boss had not told anyone about the extra weight, no one would even know.

So anyhow.......nuff of that.

Was the rig you tipped over totaled?


----------



## nomofica (Jan 23, 2010)

I can definitely see myself going down that test run... using a stretcher as a sled...


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha ha ha! Both storys are great!
> 
> But what do you mean "old" Fernos. My service is still using them........
> 
> ...



Needless to say I've calmed down some !


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup we do some details that require us to use modified golf carts, I dont know what it is about those things but it seems as soon as you get in them you are transformed into Evil Kinevil.  Your always wondering how much air you can get, how fast they go or how much punishmnet they can absorb. 

Oh well...


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 24, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> Yup we do some details that require us to use modified golf carts, I dont know what it is about those things but it seems as soon as you get in them you are transformed into Evil Kinevil.  Your always wondering how fast they go or how much punishmnet they can absorb.
> 
> Oh well...



Our one topped out at 38 mph, and the other one at 31 mph - I'd sure like to know what we hit going down that hill though - we were flying.  Discovered when the security shack set up a speed trap on the area where the cars came off the production line because people were driving them out to the parking lot way too fast.  HEHE !  Boy do I miss those days


----------



## PrincessAnika (Feb 15, 2010)

dh and his partner in crime on campus ems rigged the golf cart so it would go faster than the cars on campus...they also rolled it down a hill a time or two.....went airborne....almost makes me wish i'd gone to college, lol!


----------

